# Porter Cable FR350 bad driver blade?



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

not knowing i would call PC, they would be able to answer and it is a free call
Jack


----------



## timp (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks Jack. I learned over the weekend that there's a Porter Cable repair center on the other side of town from me. I'll give them a call and ask for parts advice.

Tim


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

*pc*

Tim; in the whole big picture usually cheaper to just let em fix it if it is worth fixin. This way if it breaks again soon after THEY own the problem :yes:


----------



## timp (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks skymaster. Sage advice I'm sure.

I don't mean to start problems but I feel the need to let people know about the really bad service I got when I called the local B&D/DeWalt/Porter-Cable repair center. The guy that answered was rude and dismissive. He actually laughed at me that I would ask for parts advice. I was so mad I hung up on him in mid-sentence. I tried sending some feedback to those companies via their web sites but none of their contact forms work. I guess they don't want business or input from their customers. :furious:

They won't get my service business even if it means tossing this nailer and buying a new one. I called a local outfit (Jackson Saw & Knife) and they were helpful. The guy there gave me some tips on what to check. If the problem isn't obvious once I get the nailer disassembled, I'll just have them fix it. I'll also buy parts from them rather than looking for a cheap source on the 'net.

Tim


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Tim: go to the web, PC website i dont have link :{ however go there, get customer service 800 number,CALL THEM tell what happened believe me they will straighten out their ass and probably fix gun for FREE. Company is in Jackson Tenn.


----------



## atrueba (May 20, 2009)

I had this same thing just happen to me. I have the fr350 nailer and I removed the rear cover to find that the piston stop part # 886151 had been crushed inside. It's a plastic piece that looks like gas cap. It was actually in about 300 pieces literally. It cost about 16.00 at Porter Cable. This should fix your problem. The only bad thing is they were unable to tell me why it happened. Possibly needed to add oil more often. Hope this helps!


----------

